# Amber Heard: Liebes-Aus



## beachkini (30 Juni 2012)

​
Amber Heard hat sich von ihrer Freundin getrennt. Die bisexuelle Schauspielerin wird derzeit mit Johnny Depp in Verbindung gebracht, soll sogar Grund für seine Trennung von Vanessa Paradis sein. 

Heard und ihre Freundin, die Künstlerin Tasya van Ree sollen ihre Beziehung laut der “DailyMail” bereits vor einigen Monaten beendet haben, wollen aber Freunde bleiben.

Derweil wird darüber spekuliert, ob Amber Heard und Johnny Depp doch eine Affäre haben. Erst kürzlich gab Depp offiziell die Trennung von Vanessa Paradis bekannt. Klingt verwirrend – ist es aber nicht. Amber soll keineswegs lesbisch, eher bisexuell orientiert sein. Und seit den Dreharbeiten zu “The Rum Diary” im Jahr 2011 sollen Depp und Heard gute Freunde sein.

Immer wieder verbrachten sie in den letzten Monaten Wochenenden oder Abende miteinander. Zudem erklärte ein Insider gegenüber der “In Touch”, Tsya hätte mit Amber Schluss gemacht, da ihr deren Beziehung zu Depp zu ernst geworden sei.

Johnny Depp und Vanessa Paradis waren 14 Jahre lang ein Paar. Kürzlich gaben sie ihre Trennung bekannt. Sie erklärten aber gleichzeitig, sie würden der Kinder wegen Freunde bleiben wollen.


----------

